# North Mosquito Lagoon



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Going to fish Monday - Wednesday if anyone wants to go? I will be in a Native 17. I have only fished the lagoon a couple of times so hopefully I can find some fish. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Depends on weather...

Fish the lee's on the islands, pole the shorelines. When the water warms up around 12 move onto the open flats; unless the wind is too strong.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

